# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  5ft Modern Fish Tank With Cabinet

## Timo

Modern 5ft Tank With Cabinet With Storage

Complete Aquarium Set Up

(Lots Of Watchers On The Tank, Alot Of People Making Offers, So If You Want It Make An Sensible Offer Asap)



Reason For Selling As I've Moved House And No Longer Have The Space  :Frown: 

Had This Tank About A Year Now From New, Tank & Cabinet Alone Cost £800, And Accessories Over £300.

It Is In Very Good Condition A Few Scuffs Marks On The Cabinet When I Moved It But Not Really Noticeable, The Glass Tank Is In Mint Condtion No Scratches, Marks Or Chips. As You Can See By The Picture At The Bottom Of The Cabinet The Wood Strip Has Come Off This Will Need Gluing Back On.

Measurements With Cabinet:

Height - 53 Inches, Width - 60 Inches, Depth - 18 Inches

Measurements Of Glass Tank:

Height - 24 Inches, Width - 60 Inches, Depth - 18 Inches 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ayphotohosting

----------


## Anne

Nice tank....hope you get a really good price, your cabinet looks ace

----------

